# 42nd Steam & Gas Engine Show



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Check the website below. They are having two different shows/envents this month.
Anybody ever been there?

http://www.farmheritage.org/Calendar.htm


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

I will try and make them both, maybe I'll see somebody from here at the shows.


----------

